# Is proper English gone?



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes; I would like to know if the proper use of the English language is gone.
Or is it just the written English language that is fading out?
Or is it the "internet" that is causing this, or is it that the young are getting bad schooling, or are they just dumbasses?

Spelling has gone out the window. "close enough" is supposed to count?
I do not know. You enlighten me.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> Yes; I would like to know if the proper use of the English language is gone. Or is it just the written English language that is fading out?
> Or is it the "internet" that is causing this, or is it that the young are getting bad schooling, or are they just dumbass's?


hy mn u tryn 2 sy smthn abt mi?

dntmes witme mn.








Hahahahahhahhaha


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2006)

*Stoney Bud you are one funny MF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Mar 13, 2006)

I am guilty of sloppy typing. I try to remember the old Google spell checker. but laziness is the main culprit for me.

and stoney, you gettin drunk at the keyboard again???? hahahahaha


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 13, 2006)

I passed spelling in school but i'll be damned if i can spell certin words now.. spell check can't even fix some of my errors. Plus i hate grammer, pisses me off.... this comming from someone who wanted to be an English Major,and become a High School Teacher for the longest time.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 13, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I am guilty of sloppy typing. I try to remember the old Google spell checker. but laziness is the main culprit for me.
> 
> and stoney, you gettin drunk at the keyboard again???? hahahahaha


Bro's Grunt, thanks man, I try. I just love to laugh. They tell me it'll make me live longer. LONGER? Oh shit!

Hey Mutt! That VO bottle and I have had many a great night on the keyboard. It's still there when I wake up and pry the F5 key out of my left eye, most of the time. Hahhaahhaha


----------



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

I am not really speaking about sloppy typing. I am the same when it comes time to type in a forum. You tend to type fast and miss letters. So what, I say.  I am talking about the blatant use of improper english. Kind of like they do not know spelling or grammar (on a consistent basis). Not your occasional typo.
Kind of like Stoney in the above post (LOL).

Thanks for answering.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 13, 2006)

Lololololol


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 13, 2006)

has nuhtin to do whit the sbujcet but i konw you can all raed tihs rihgt? yaeh i laern tihs in myspace lol


----------



## Ogof (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah it can be read, but a pain. You learned it in myspace.  That is funny.


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 14, 2006)

i like how er 1 in her uszes proper englash cuz some 1 pozted about gramr


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 14, 2006)

Did you know that as long as the first and last letter are in the proper place in the word it is still readable even if the rest of the word is spelled wrong.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> i like how er 1 in her uszes proper englash cuz some 1 pozted about gramr


Actually, you're close to the right answer. I don't want to be associated with people like those who post as the banned person ggone did. I don't want that type of person being related to me in any possible way. I'd rather show that I AM an ecucated person than to allow myself to use shortcuts on the English language.


----------



## spook313 (Mar 14, 2006)

Ogof said:
			
		

> *******'s?


 = dumbasses


----------



## BrownieDaKid (Mar 14, 2006)

everyone who has a computer and is  mostly around the teenage-young adult ages (like 13-24) usually talk sloppily on the computer, its just what is easier and what we are accustomed to, its weird, once u see your friends type like that u also start too
STONEY BUD HAHAHA


----------



## Ogof (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks spook313.

I corrected it.  The plural always screws me up.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 14, 2006)

BrownieDaKid said:
			
		

> everyone who has a computer and is mostly around the teenage-young adult ages (like 13-24) usually talk sloppily on the computer, its just what is easier and what we are accustomed to, its weird, once u see your friends type like that u also start too
> STONEY BUD HAHAHA


It's one thing to use phonetic abbreviations, but when one also uses incredibly poor grammar, punctuation and structure, it shows only a lazy mind and an uneducated person. The two examples I'll show are the difference:

First; educated abbreviation:

ive bin goin roun the tree, talkin 2 ya.

Notice the structure of the sentence is proper, the punctuation is not only present, but used properly and no extra verbiage is introduced.

Secondly; the "I quit learning in 3rd grade" abbreviation:

yea dud i jus an well gon 2 like hey im jus, gown 2hyt it

Which is an idiots way of saying:

Yeah Dude, I'm going to hit it now. Meaning of course, that the person speaking is going to leave.

The second example is what we were treated to by the shining examples of illiteracy in another thread.

I do like to talk with written dialectal abbreviations like:

Hey man, I'm goin uptown l8r. Wanna come?

Well, I think we've perhaps worn this thread, bare, (pun intended).


----------



## soofaded (Mar 15, 2006)

i dnno im 15 and i jss type like this.. better then some stupid ass people typin like tHiS oN LiNe thInkIn thEy aLL cOo aNd sHieT .. oH shIet uPpEr CaSe anD lOweR CaSe cRazy sHiT aYe?


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

be articulate...dont sound stupid, if you arent smart at least fake it. foe shizzle


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2006)

lmao..."If you can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, _baffle_ 'em with bullshit"..


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Mar 20, 2006)

The way I see it, there is "educated" and then there is "no child left behind". So far as I can tell, one used to actually have to "know" a subject to be able to pass it. Besides the fact that it just seems one really cares anymore. I'd hate to think I wasted all of those years becoming "edjumakated". Thanks for bringing this up Ogof!


----------



## Ogof (Mar 21, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> The way I see it, there is "educated" and then there is "no child left behind". So far as I can tell, one used to actually have to "know" a subject to be able to pass it. Besides the fact that it just seems one really cares anymore. I'd hate to think I wasted all of those years becoming "edjumakated". Thanks for bringing this up Ogof!



You are welcome.
Thanks for posting in the thread.

Cheers


----------



## dolly12345 (Jun 9, 2006)

I would strongly agree with Stoney Bud except for this:

Without a "common" language, meaning universally understandable by all (please pardon the redundancy) I don't think we have much hope of being able to communicate together effectively, which would necessarily lead to a breakdown in comprehension. And this leads directly, in my opinion, to a lack of understanding of (and acceptance of) the other person's point of view. In other words, this is how wars get started and how they are perpetuated. I have tried to make it my business to inspect as carefully as possible every post I've made, so that my points are as clear as I can make them, in order to prevent any possible misunderstanding.

I have, in the past, been accused many times of sounding like a lawyer. And, although the "accusers" did NOT mean this as a compliment, I have always taken it as such. So I've always smiled and thanked them for it. I strongly believe that without effective communication (especially in the present world) we are doomed to continue repeating the horrible mistakes of the past.

A man much wiser than I once stated, "Be precise in your use of language, and demand the same precision of those around you". G.B. Shaw? I'll have to look it up.

A thorough and complete understanding of language and it's applications is absolutely necessary in this "global village" we find ourselves in, if we are to forge any sort of compromise at all between the myriad points-of-view that currently exist. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Insane (Jun 10, 2006)

"It is better to remain silent and be thought a fool, than to speak and remove all doubt."


----------

